# 3440x144@100Hz vs 2540x1440@144Hz vs UHD@60Hz



## Mitch2211 (4. Juni 2017)

Hey Leute.
...das ist mittlerweile bestimmt schon ein alter Schuh, aber nach wochenlange Suche nach einem passenden Monitor zu meiner neuen GTX 1080Ti FTW3, bin ich leider immer noch unschlüssig. Aktuelle verwende ich als Hauptmonitor einen Samsung S27850T (2560x1440@60Hz).

Zunächst gibt es ja haufenweise UHD Monitore mit 60Hz, da aber aktuelle Spiele auch mit einer 1080Ti nicht immer perfekt auf 60fps laufen, kommt da eigentlich nur ein G-Sync Monitor wie der Asus PG27AQ in Frage. Es bleibt aber eben bei nur 60Hz. UHD mit 144Hz sind zwar schon angekündigt wurden, da aber eine Grafikkarte schon mit 60Hz Probleme hat, sind 144Hz dann doch ziemlich utopisch...genauso wie die Preise solcher zukünftigen Monitore. Da ich nicht wirklich schnelle Shooter spiele, ist der Nutzen von mehr als 60Hz sowieso fraglich,
Dann gibt es ja seit einiger Zeit auch 34" 21:9 Monitore mit 100Hz. Das ganze hört sich ziemlich verlockend an. Zwar die gleiche Pixeldichte wie bei 27" 16:9 Monitoren, dafür aber curved und vermutlich deutlich flüssiger. Hier finde ich besonders den Samsung C34F791 interessant (wegen der starken Krümmung und Quantum Dot). Da ich aber unter 100fps auch hier starkes Tearing erwarte, wäre der Acer X34A ebenfalls eine Überlegung wert.
Zu guter Letzt 2560x1440@144Hz. Die Kombination aus brauchbarer Schärfe und hoher Bildwiederholrate hat auf jeden Fall ihren Reiz...jedoch plädiere ich bei dieser hohen Bildwiederholrate ebenfalls zu einem G-Sync Monitor...ABER da jeder Hersteller, egal ob AOC, Asus, Acer oder Viewsonic das selbe schlechte Panel von AU Optronics verwendet, dass auf Grund von starkem Backlightbleeding, toten Pixeln und schlechter Qualitätssicherung  wirklich unterirdische Bewertungen hat, bin ich besonders misstrauisch.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Juni 2017)

Wobei auch UHD mit 60 FPS kein Problem ist, wenn man die Grafikdetails etwas reduziert. 

Ich würde zu einem WQHD oder UHD mit IPS-Panel tendieren, wenn du weniger Shooter spielst.


----------



## sinchilla (4. Juni 2017)

wie gefällt dir der? :iiyama ProLite X4071UHSU-B1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

ich spiele damit auch bf4 und andere shooter und hab keine probleme, der vorteil das die gegner einfach größer ( leichter zu treffen) sind macht die 60hz wett


----------



## Ralle82 (4. Juni 2017)

Ich stecke in einem ähnlichen Dilemma... Habe derweil garkeinen Monitor sondern nutze im Moment nur meinen TV (Samsung UE55KS9090). Das funzt zwar ganz gut, aber auf lange Sicht möchte ich einen richtigen Monitor. Meine Kriterien waren 27" UHD (also-> 16:9), IPS, G-Sync und schon ist die Auswahl ziemlich übersichtlich und eigentlich kommt für mich nur der PG27AQ in Frage. Der kommende PG27UQ ist zwar sehr geil, aber der Preis sprengt jeglichen Rahmen. Der PG27AQ kostet ja auch ein halbes Vermögen, deswegen zögere ich noch und begnüge mich mit dem TV... Wird aber sobald bestimmt nicht günstiger werden. Die 21:9-Monitore hatte ich mir auch mal angesehen, weiß aber nicht, wie das mit den Games so ausschaut, müssen die des net unterstützen?

Gruß


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (4. Juni 2017)

"Panellotterie" wird es immer geben & User_A sagt dir..."unbedingt ordern" und User_B "bekommt heute noch das Kotzen"....^^
Am sinnvollsten ist es mMn, dass Du selber Erfahrungen sammelst & auf kein Geschwätz hörst, welches dich ggf. abschreckt oder beeinflusst und Wahrnehmungen oder andere Einflüsse (z.B. chronisches madig reden, prass auf Hersteller_ABCetc.) können auch unterschiedlich sein.
Du hast dich ja schon recht gut informiert & zur Zeit nutzt Du ja auch 1440p. Daher solltest Du gut abwägen können u. daher auch folglich entscheiden. Kleiner Geheimtipp....auf den kommenden ASUS 35", 21:9-Format, 10bit-Panel, QuantomDot & 200Hz warten...auch wenn dieser nicht günstig wird/ist.^^


----------



## MircoSfot (4. Juni 2017)

UWQHD ziehe ich persönlich 4K vor. 4K ändert nichts, es ist das selbe wie alle anderen 16:9. 

21:9 ist ein Erlebnis.


----------



## Ralle82 (5. Juni 2017)

SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> @Ralle82
> Ein "Gefällt mir" für den Samsung....



Danke... sehe es gerade in deiner Signatur  Wie gesagt, im Moment lässt es sich da ganz gut zocken aber irgendwie fehlt was...

Der PG27UQ soll ja schon 2.000 € kosten, wie soll es dann erst beim PG35VG sein  Klar, da bleiben kaum Wünsche offen, aber wer soll das bezahlen...

@MircoSfot: Wie ist das mit 21:9, laufen da alle Games vernünftig oder nur jene, die es auch unterstützen?


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (5. Juni 2017)

Die Immersion & das Bild (Schwarzwert, Farben)ist mMn der Hammer, aber die Smoothness lässt doch zu wünschen übrig. Folglich mMn ein guter Kompromiss, aber 144Hz oder kommende 200Hz und das geppart mit GSync kann auch das nicht toppen.
Aktuelle Games sollten mit dem Format keine Probleme haben, also wird idR unterstützt & falls nicht, dann gibt es immer noch Helferleins. Zwischensequenzen können jedoch gelegentlich auch mal im 16:9 Format angezeigt werden, aber es gibt mMn schlimmeres.^^
Jaa, die Monis (Acer & Asus) werden nicht günstig, aber für eine gewisse Zeitspanne_X an Nutzung & Alleinstellungsmerkmale ggf. wieder "preislich im Rahmen" & ich werde das ggf. bezahlen.


----------



## Ralle82 (5. Juni 2017)

Du hast schon recht... die nächsten Ti (man wird ja dann bei den Grünen bleiben -> GSync) werden 4K (oder UWQHD) dann vermutlich regelhaft mit mehr als 60 FPS leisten, insofern natürlich eine Investition in die Zukunft. Dann fang ich mal besser das Sparen an


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (5. Juni 2017)

Volta Performance (GV104) oder BigChip (GV102) werden sicherlich UWQHD sehr sehr gut meistern können & auch eine GP102 ist ja dafür schon ein sehr guter Partner. Aber auch mit 2160p & Pascal lässt es sich heute schon recht ordentlich daddeln, besonders wenn man Regler entsprechend bedienen kann.
Aber mal abwarten, denn "Poor Volta" hat schließlich Aussagekraft...


----------



## Mitch2211 (5. Juni 2017)

Ralle82 schrieb:


> Wie ist das mit 21:9, laufen da alle Games vernünftig oder nur jene, die es auch unterstützen?


Ein Großteil der Spiele unterstützt 21:9 recht gut, es gibt aber immer ein noch paar Ausnahmen, z.B. gab es Anfangs für Resident Evil 7 überhaupt keine 21:9 Unterstützung oder in The Witcher 3 laufen die Cutscenes auch nur mit einer speziell editierten Datei. Das kann aber auch schnell nach hinten losgehen wenn man nicht genau weiß, was man da umschreibt.


----------



## HisN (5. Juni 2017)

Mitch2211 schrieb:


> Zunächst gibt es ja haufenweise UHD Monitore mit 60Hz, da aber aktuelle Spiele auch mit einer 1080Ti nicht immer perfekt auf 60fps laufen, kommt da eigentlich nur ein G-Sync Monitor wie der Asus PG27AQ in Frage.



Ich will ja nix sagen, aber da liegt das Problem nicht bei den Games, sondern beim User.
Die Games haben nämlich alle Regler und es gibt unglaublich viele Einstellungen zwischen LOW und Ultra.
Da bekommt man bestimmt in fast jedem Fall die 60 FPS hin.

Bild: gta5_2017_01_09_10_57obuxq.jpg - abload.de
Bild: gta5_2017_01_09_10_46g9u23.jpg - abload.de


Bild: rottr_2016_09_30_09_4umugo.jpg - abload.de
Bild: rottr_2016_09_30_09_4uxuds.jpg - abload.de



Auf der anderen Seite gibts natürlich auch Games, die mit allen Reglern ganz rechts nicht mal in FHD noch 60 FPS liefern. Müsste man da konsequenterweise nicht einen 19" mit 1280er Auflösung kaufen?

http://abload.de/img/rottr_2017_03_17_08_4xwu9k.jpg
http://abload.de/img/anno2205_2017_05_10_2yru6w.jpg


Ich würde UHD@60Hz kaufen, solange es keine 144hz Dinger gibt.
Und ich würde so groß als möglich kaufen. 40" 
Einfach weil ich BQ und Details mehr mag als FPS ....

Aber am Ende musst Du das für Dich alleine entscheiden.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (6. Juni 2017)

> Ich würde UHD@60Hz kaufen, solange es keine 144hz Dinger gibt. Und ich würde so groß als möglich kaufen. 40"


Hat natürlich auch was HisN & wie Du schon selber richtig sagst, dass muss am Ende jeder für sich entscheiden. Wenn es nach den Specs & Größe geht, dann kann man sich auch mal nach einer richtig guten Glotze näher umsehen, denn diese haben die selben Features (plus X)....


----------



## EddyBaldon (6. Juni 2017)

Die ganze Monitorsituation ist für Gamer recht unbefriedigend. Die Halbwertzeiten der Standards ( HDMI, DP etc. ) werden immer kürzer. Gsync ist eine 10 Dollar Hardware die durchschnittliche Monitore zu Mondpreismonstern mutieren lässt. Außerdem sind PC Monitore aus meiner Sicht alles Mäusekinos. Es wird Zeit, dass neben HDR und 10 Bit die strategisch Trennung zwischen PC Monitor und TV zu Ende geht. Ich wundere mich, dass diese große Chance noch kein TV Hersteller erkannt hat. Ein gutes 50 Zoll 120 Hz 4K Panel hat heute einen HK von unter 100 Dollar. Dort könnten für ein paar Cent mehr alle Anschlüsse dran. HDMI, DP und bei Bedarf noch ein Gsync Modul rein, TV-Software drauf und fertisch.

Ich werde weiterhin günstige TVs nutzen bis sich ein 120/144 Hz Standard etabliert hat.


----------



## Ralle82 (6. Juni 2017)

Ich bin ja mit mir am hadern...  Der PG348Q hat es mir nach näherer Betrachtung angetan. Wie oben schon erwähnt sind ja bereits neue Modelle angekündigt (PG27UQ und PG35VQ). Diese werden ja vermutlich (zunächst) 2000,- € aufwärts kosten und ich bin ehrlich gesagt nicht bereit, dass zu bezahlen (und noch großartig zu warten). Ich bekomme schon bei dem Preis des 34" (bin dem 21:9-Format inzwischen sehr aufgeschlossen gegenüber, habe mir das auch bereits live angesehen und war sehr angetan) leichte Schnappatmung. Da es ein IPS-Panel sein soll, gibt es keine wirklichen preislichen Alternativen (oder?) :-/


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (6. Juni 2017)

Quantum Dot, 10bit Panel, 200Hz, HDR & die Größe u. das Format werden halt auch entsprechend kosten & jaa, egal in welchem Bereich (CPUs, Grakas, Monis etc.), die Preisspirale schraubt sich schon seit geraumer Zeit ganz schön nach oben....
Hast dir ja schon ein Bild vom ASUS gemacht & bist ja auch nicht abgeneigt bzw. der Moni sagt dir zu. 34" & das Format hättest dann schon & auch mit 100Hz & 8bit Panel lässt es sich vorzüglich daddeln & der Desktop ist auch schön smooth.^^
HDR wird eh noch Zeit benötigen, aber Dank Konsolen wird das auch immer mehr Einzug halten. Ich würde daher dennoch sagen....ist ein (sehr) guter _Kompromiss_ & nicht hadern, sondern ggf. einfach ordern. 

Alternativen? Keine, außer von Acer mit den gleichen Specs....


----------



## Ralle82 (6. Juni 2017)

Ja, den Acer hatte ich gesehen... spielt ja ungefähr in der selben Preisklasse! ASUS bekäme bei mir den Vorzug, da in der Vergangenheit schon mal gute Erfahrungen mit dessen Monitoren gemacht (und mir das Design btw besser gefällt). Wenn man bei dem Preis noch von einem Kompromiss sprechen kann, bin ich auf jeden Fall bereit diesen einzugehen. Ich lege z.B. auch mehr Wert auf die Bildqualität als auf FPS-Zahlen jenseits der 100. Die anderen neuen Features sind natürlich nice to have, aber wie schon erwähnt reicht es mir, wenn der Monitor schon mehr als die Hälfte des Rechners kostet... Hast auch recht von wegen einfach ordern, ggf. hat man ja noch 14 Tage Rückgaberecht. Und er ist gerade entweder bei meinem Lieblingsversender (MF) am günstigsten oder bei meinem Händler in der Nähe auf Lager (und 10,- € teurer)... :-O

Edit: Hole ihn wahrscheinlich morgen oder Donnerstag ab. Sch.... drauf


----------



## Skrondgar (7. Juni 2017)

Ich verstehe nicht so recht woher die Sorge kommt, das Display könnte BLB haben oder Pixelfehler oder etwas dergleichen. Auftrag widerrufen, Rücksendeaufkleber drauf und gut. Ich bin vom  Asus MG248Q zum Asus PG278QR gewechselt und hatte mit beiden keine Probleme. Geht man nach den Bewertungen in diversen Foren und bei den Onlineshops, dann hört man da auch was anderes. Aber warum sollte einen das abhalten sein Glück zu versuchen?


----------



## Ralle82 (7. Juni 2017)

Also was mich betrifft, steht diese "Sorge" nicht so sehr im Vordergrund (wie du auch sagst, ggf. hat man immer die Möglichkeit der Rückgabe). Mir ging es eher um die Frage, möchte ich (jetzt) a) überhaupt soviel Geld für einen Monitor ausgeben oder b) wartet man lieber noch auf was Neues (dann wird es aber noch teurer) oder c) reicht nicht auch was kleineres, günstigeres?!

Ich habe mir dann gedacht, du hast jetzt schon ordentlich Kohle ins System gesteckt und somit eine gewisse Leistung die befeuert werden will. Da ist es nur konsequent, noch einmal in ordentliche Bildwiedergabe zu investieren! Denke dieser UWQHD bietet ein gutes Verhältnis zwischen Pixeldichte und Hz... bin gespannt wie er sich machen wird!


----------



## HisN (7. Juni 2017)

Skrondgar schrieb:


> IAuftrag widerrufen, Rücksendeaufkleber drauf und gut.



Ich weiß, es ist mein gutes Recht.
Aber trotzdem hab ich es noch nie in Anspruch genommen.
Mich würde das nerven. Das hin und her. Meine Zeit ist kostbar. Da kann ich es verstehen, wenn ich lieber ein Produkt vorziehe, bei dem ich nicht rumhampeln muss.


----------



## Ralle82 (7. Juni 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Ich weiß, es ist mein gutes Recht.
> Aber trotzdem hab ich es noch nie in Anspruch genommen.
> Mich würde das nerven. Das hin und her. Meine Zeit ist kostbar. Da kann ich es verstehen, wenn ich lieber ein Produkt vorziehe, bei dem ich nicht rumhampeln muss.



Ja, das nervt auf jeden Fall... vor allem auch bei diesen Karton-Dimensionen! Hatte ihn nun online bestellt und beim Händler abgeholt, wird am späten Nachmittag (hoffentlich) in Betrieb genommen und wehe ich sehe einen Pixelfehler


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juni 2017)

Pixelfehler kannst du immer kriegen, selbst beim Transport.


----------



## Ralle82 (7. Juni 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Pixelfehler kannst du immer kriegen, selbst beim Transport.



Weiß ich doch  solange es nicht auffällt/stört, gibt ja genug! Mal sehen was mich erwartet! Rechnung schmerzt immer noch, deswegen erwarte ich schon ein einwandfreies Display!

Edit: Ich will ja nix sagen, aber was für ein geiler Shit ist das denn  Der Monitor macht echt ein geniales Bild, Ersteindruck stimmt zumindest mal... Nur der Sound ist grausam  Aber wenn man mal nix anderes hat, geht´s!


----------



## Das_Novalein (8. Juni 2017)

In Fallout 4 erreiche ich bei UHD 60 FPS mit meiner veralteten R9 290 Trix-OC. (Frag mich nicht, wie das möglich ist)

Spiele es mit meinem neuen UHD Monitor (27UD58P-B) mit FreeSync. Jede Einstellung auf low aber Auflösung auf UHD und muss sagen, das sieht hammer geil aus, besser als bei WQHD mit High Einstellungen ^_^

Lege ebenfalls sehr viel Wert auf die Bildqualität und schaltete damals alles auf Ultra Einstellungen bei meinem vorherigen Monitor, aber bei UHD ist es nicht mehr (so sehr) nötig.
Bald muss aber eine neue AMD Karte her, weil 110°C bei Fallout ist nicht dauerhaft Gesund.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (8. Juni 2017)

@Ralle82
Glückwunsch zum Kauf & danke für dein erstes Feedback! Welche Games hast denn bisher gezockt & wie wirken diese mit dem 21:9 Format?
Wie ist noch die Ausleuchtung, Farbverläufe & wie sieht es mit "dem Glow/Pissecken" aus?


----------



## Ralle82 (8. Juni 2017)

SuddenDeathStgt schrieb:


> @Ralle82
> Glückwunsch zum Kauf & danke für dein erstes Feedback! Welche Games hast denn bisher gezockt & wie wirken diese mit dem 21:9 Format?
> Wie ist noch die Ausleuchtung, Farbverläufe & wie sieht es mit "dem Glow/Pissecken" aus?



Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche, bin soweit immer noch begeistert. Gezockt habe ich bisher Gears of War 4, ME:Andromeda, ROTTR, Doom und Resident Evil 7, wobei letzteres das 21:9 leider nicht unterstützt, daher dort nur ins Menü gegangen. Die Bildbreite erschlägt einen Anfangs fast ein wenig, aber hat man sich kurz eingewöhnt, dann ist es einfach nur beeindruckend. Man hat in den Games einen enormen Überblick, so mittendrin statt nur dabei. Die Ausleuchtung ist relativ gleichmäßig, allerdings habe ich bei meinem Modell leider auch diese "Pissecken" (welch unschönes Wort) festgestellt. Diese fallen in dunklen Szenen (und nur da) schon auf, jedoch nicht so sehr, dass ich deswegen jetzt tauschen würde (ist ja leider auch ein bekanntes "Feature"). Farbverläufe sind soweit einwandfrei, wobei ich da jetzt auch nicht der Experte vor dem Herrn bin... Und wie ich schon mal laß, je mehr man testet und guckt, desto mehr fällt einem evtl. auf, was stört oder besser sein könnte. Solange ich damit meine Games in einer für mich ansprechenden Darstellung zocken kann (und nur dafür wurde das Ding angeschafft -inzwischen ist auch der monetäre Aufwand seelisch verarbeitet),ist alles in Butter. G-Sync läuft butterweich (ohne Flimmern/Flackern o.ä.), 100 Hz laufen, in Kombination mit der 1080ti erreicht man (gegenwärtig) mühelos Ultra-Bildqualität mit angenehmen FPS. Daumen hoch!


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (8. Juni 2017)

> (und nur dafür wurde das Ding angeschafft -inzwischen ist auch der monetäre Aufwand seelisch verarbeitet),ist alles in Butter.


....
Erneut einen Dank & das liest sich doch recht positiv. Da hast ein tolles Gespann (1080TI + ASUS) & jaa, mit entsprechender Hardware, Games & Einstellungen performt GSync butterweich & wie Pfannenfett und der Desktop flutscht nun auch dauerhaft....


----------



## FranzFerdinand69 (9. Juni 2017)

Ralle82 schrieb:


> allerdings habe ich bei meinem Modell leider auch diese "Pissecken" (welch unschönes Wort) festgestellt. Diese fallen in dunklen Szenen (und nur da) schon auf, jedoch nicht so sehr, dass ich deswegen jetzt tauschen würde (ist ja leider auch ein bekanntes "Feature"). Farbverläufe sind soweit einwandfrei, wobei ich da jetzt auch nicht der Experte vor dem Herrn bin... Und wie ich schon mal laß, je mehr man testet und guckt, desto mehr fällt einem evtl. auf, was stört oder besser sein könnte. Solange ich damit meine Games in einer für mich ansprechenden Darstellung zocken kann (und nur dafür wurde das Ding angeschafft -inzwischen ist auch der monetäre Aufwand seelisch verarbeitet),ist alles in Butter.



Ähm,sorry,ein IPS Monitor mit gelben Pissecken würde ich niemals akzeptieren.Schon gar nicht für >1000Euro,aber diese schönen gelben Ecken hat fast jedes ältere auf 100 Hz vergewaltigte LG Panel.

Respekt,daß dir das nichts ausmacht,aber der ROG und der Acer X34 bedienen alle Klischees eines Teletubbi "Gamer Monitors".

Und falls die Frage gestellt werden sollte;JA es gibt für weniger Kohle 34er Ultrawides,die eine wesentlich bessere Panel und Bild Qualität haben als die Teletubbis.


----------



## SuddenDeathStgt (9. Juni 2017)

Es ist ein IPS-Panel & da ist ein gewisser "Glow normal", besonders in den Ecken.


> Diese fallen in dunklen Szenen (und nur da) schon auf, jedoch nicht so sehr, dass ich deswegen jetzt tauschen würde (ist ja leider auch ein bekanntes "Feature")


Das ist doch entscheidend, unabhängig ob das jetzt ein "Teletubbi Gamer Monitor" ist oder nicht....


----------



## JoM79 (9. Juni 2017)

Das gelbe ist aber blb, der glow kommt noch dazu.


----------



## Ralle82 (9. Juni 2017)

FranzFerdinand69 schrieb:


> Ähm,sorry,ein IPS Monitor mit gelben Pissecken würde ich niemals akzeptieren.Schon gar nicht für >1000Euro,aber diese schönen gelben Ecken hat fast jedes ältere auf 100 Hz vergewaltigte LG Panel.
> 
> Respekt,daß dir das nichts ausmacht,aber der ROG und der Acer X34 bedienen alle Klischees eines Teletubbi "Gamer Monitors".
> 
> Und falls die Frage gestellt werden sollte;JA es gibt für weniger Kohle 34er Ultrawides,die eine wesentlich bessere Panel und Bild Qualität haben als die Teletubbis.



Deswegen schrieb ich ja, dass ICH nicht tauschen würde (jemand anderes, der sich für den Monitor interessiert und dies liest sollte jedenfalls darauf hingewiesen werden). Mir war/ist die Darstellung beim Gaming wichtig und da stört es mich bis jetzt überhaupt nicht.
Da darf es auch gerne ein "Teletubbi" (?) sein, das Gerät macht auf mich dennoch einen eher wertigen Eindruck. Auch mag es günstigere Modelle geben (auch mit G-Sync, denn das liegt mir als Gamer auch am Herzen?), da hab ich mangels Erfahrung keinen Vergleich. Finde jedenfalls er macht seine Sache (Gaming!) gut, dass nicht jeder damit glücklich wird, dürfte klar sein (Ansprüche sind nun mal verschieden).
Gruß


----------

